# Dog Food and Dog items



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

I've got my 2 dogs coming over in a few weeks and so far i haven't seen any pet shops. One of my dogs has allergies and i usually buy him sensitive dog food. Are there any pet stores where they have got more choice of dog food than in the supermarkets? I'm also looking for 2 decent dog beds.

Thanks.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

scottyw said:


> I've got my 2 dogs coming over in a few weeks and so far i haven't seen any pet shops. One of my dogs has allergies and i usually buy him sensitive dog food. Are there any pet stores where they have got more choice of dog food than in the supermarkets? I'm also looking for 2 decent dog beds.
> 
> Thanks.


Ace in Festival City has a good selection of pet foods, in particular the Royal Canin stuff. They also sell some accessories. The Springs Town Centre and Arabian Ranches Centre has a pet shop that sells accessories and food. Spinneys in Motor City has a reasonable selection of food. Also check out Homely Petz online. Good selection and they deliver. There are a couple of pet shops near MOE, though haven't been in. There are also a couple along SZR, 1 past Safa Park heading towards AD. Most vets will also have a selection.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

m1key said:


> Ace in Festival City has a good selection of pet foods, in particular the Royal Canin stuff. They also sell some accessories. The Springs Town Centre and Arabian Ranches Centre has a pet shop that sells accessories and food. Spinneys in Motor City has a reasonable selection of food. Also check out Homely Petz online. Good selection and they deliver. There are a couple of pet shops near MOE, though haven't been in. There are also a couple along SZR, 1 past Safa Park heading towards AD. Most vets will also have a selection.


Thankyou, i'll go and check some of those out this afternoon.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

scottyw said:


> Thankyou, i'll go and check some of those out this afternoon.


The Springs and Ranches options sell the same stuff, so don't visit both


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pets plus is by ski mall in front of Lulu sort of. Its across the main road, um suqeim so must do a turn around at the light and come back as if you were going to get back on sheik zayed rd. They have Royal Canin and a few others. The pet store out by safa, heading on the side of sheik zayed to abu dhabi is also a pets plus. Is bigger and think may have a bit more things. If you are coming from the marina, is the exit after the 4X4 sign. 

Pet Zone is always hard for me to find and they dont have that much, but same side going towards Abu Dhabi and think is right down from Maya?? Center or Mazaya?? 

There is a pet store that is near the LuLu/ski small, like a block away. I havent been there for a long time, but there food was expired when I went to purchase! So never been back. 

If you need special food that needs ordered, try the vets. They may very well already stock it. I use the Al Barsha vet even though they are expensive. They are all expensive though.... They have a website and a map on the site. 

Goodl luck!


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Is Ski Mall the name of the mall or do you mean Mall of the Emirates??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

All the vets stock Royal Canin and various other brands. If you are a customer of the practice, you can even call them to reserve bags of food to make sure you don't have a wasted journey if it's run out. There's even an on-line store. You will find quite a lot of information on this http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pet+shops+in+Dubai&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

scottyw said:


> I've got my 2 dogs coming over in a few weeks and so far i haven't seen any pet shops. One of my dogs has allergies and i usually buy him sensitive dog food. Are there any pet stores where they have got more choice of dog food than in the supermarkets? I'm also looking for 2 decent dog beds.
> 
> Thanks.


I went to Oh My Dog! on Jumeira Rd in Umm Suqiem for a Rogz dog bed. You can also find lots of pet stuff at Carrefour. None at Lu Lu in Dubai though!!


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

Perfect thankyou, just found dubaipetstore.com


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Roadworrier said:


> I went to Oh My Dog! on Jumeira Rd in Umm Suqiem for a Rogz dog bed. You can also find lots of pet stuff at Carrefour. None at Lu Lu in Dubai though!!


Lulu by MOE sells pet food. Nearish the entrance, not far from the shower gel etc. I find Carrefour selection amongst the worst, though their cat litter is good.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The supermarkets don't tend to stock specialist brands. They have Pedigree Chum, that kind of thing.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

scottyw said:


> Is Ski Mall the name of the mall or do you mean Mall of the Emirates??


I never remember any of the names of the malls and the only two I know are the ski and fountain mall. Ski just cuz its close to the fish store  and fountain as I do make an exception and enter that one as has texas roadhouse (and now cheesecake factory). Malls are to be avoided like the plague  but just my opinion. Sorry  just feel like giving some directions with referrals as I still get lost getting to places becasue of the road system.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

If you want good food, go to www.dubaipetfood.com. It's run by a gentleman and his wife. Excellent variety and excellent service. You order online and you pay cash on delivery. 

They have all types of accessories you want as well. My recommendation, go for Artemis dry food, premium kibble. Royal Canin is just garbage. Goodluck!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

.......... just what toothdr told me !


----------



## agility18 (Jan 26, 2013)

noisyboy said:


> If you want good food, go to . It's run by a gentleman and his wife. Excellent variety and excellent service. You order online and you pay cash on delivery.
> 
> They have all types of accessories you want as well. My recommendation, go for Artemis dry food, premium kibble. Royal Canin is just garbage. Goodluck!


I took your recommendation and decided to give it a go and i have never looked back. Thanks for helping out.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

It depends whee you will be living:
Paws and Claws in a midriff Uptown has a good selection of high quality dog food options and also accessories for all breeds and sizes. They also do grooming.
Pet zone on SZR if you are on the other side of Dubai - also a good range of food and accessories.
Also, most good vet clinics also carry a wide range of food options and accessories. Once you know the area in which you will live, you can choose a vet and go from there. Personally, I would stay clear of the supermarket dog foods - cheap and low quality


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This is a years old thread resurrected by a spammer.


----------

